# NC25 searches for Illamasqua equivalent



## Ursula (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey lady-bugs!  I'm hoping someone who is also an NC25-30 can tell me what color they use in Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation.  Looking at the color swatches on Sephora, I was thinking maybe the RF210, but not really sure and I can't wait till it comes to my hometown.  I'm too impatient.  I've been on the hunt for the most flawless foundation!


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have sad news but our Sephora isn't one of the lucky few to get in stores! I'm pretty bummed about that because I really wanted to test some of there products before I bought any. Hopefully, they'll end up bringing to our store after all.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, the Sephora MA I talked to Saturday said they are getting it.  What did you hear specifically.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 20, 2009)

According to several different blogs there is a list of 27 Sephoras that will be getting the Illamasqua brand and none of them are in Arizona. Maybe I'm istaken or maybe the Sephora SA's are but wither way we'll find out by September when they are supposed to finish adding Illamasqua to all the Sephoras. I hope they bring it to us!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh dear, I truly hope those blogs are wrong!  I was really looking forward to seeing that stuff.  It looks really amazing.  I'll have to ask again next time I go in.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, talked to the manager at our Sephora and she says she knows that they are getting it but they don't have a date yet. 

Still waiting for NC 25 matches......anyone?


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 21, 2009)

hey im NC25 in MAC and i have illamasqua rich foundation in 205 and also the pressed powder in the same colour!!! Its a perfect match for NC25 if you are any darker 210 might be better.
Just a warning though when people say its full coverage they aren't joking, its not natural in the least gives a very matt flawless look but you need a good moisturiser under it, i use the satin primer to sheer it down as it can look cakey if you apply it too thick, its also great as a concealer!!!
i have pics of this foundation on the Illamasqua swatch thread!!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_hey im NC25 in MAC and i have illamasqua rich foundation in 205 and also the pressed powder in the same colour!!! Its a perfect match for NC25 if you are any darker 210 might be better.
Just a warning though when people say its full coverage they aren't joking, its not natural in the least gives a very matt flawless look but you need a good moisturiser under it, i use the satin primer to sheer it down as it can look cakey if you apply it too thick, its also great as a concealer!!!
i have pics of this foundation on the Illamasqua swatch thread!!_

 
Thanks Girl!  I am so glad you chimed in.  I do find that my colorig changes throughout the year so I might want both.  I'd like to try the light foundation formula, but that doesn't seem to be available in the states just yet.  Maybe by the end of fall?  We can hope.  I can't wait to see all of their products.  I keep reading that they are competitors for MAC which must mean they are amazing!


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 22, 2009)

all the products are gorgeous quality, the foundation i find a little heavy for every day use but its good to own as the coverage is unbeatable i sometimes use it on my chin or areas that need more coverage!! i,ve not tried the lighter foundation but likely will as the range in general is excellent and really good quality!!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 22, 2009)

The only problem with having more luscious products in the US is that I will buy them and before long, my DH will divorce me!  I keep telling him that there is a price to pay for such beauty.  His response is usually something along the lines of "But you're beautiful with or without makeup."  What's a girl to say to that?

As to the foundation, I'm thinking I'll likely purchase both colors and have the option to mix.  In the summer, in Tech, I'm an NC30 and in Select SPF 15 I'm an NC35. (wish MAC would calibrate their foundations a little better, of course, I may not be using their stuff after I run out of my current supply. I'm finding that my go to product for them are ES, LS and Blush)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 23, 2009)

so where can i see the list of the 27 sephoras getting illasmasqua? please let one of them be in San Francisco.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm nc25-30 for mac and i wanna try the illamasqua foundation in 205 or 210 but on sephora.com they don't even offer the 205. do u think 210 would be too dark for me? i usually dilute my nc30 with lotion before applying and it works just fine.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 24, 2009)

What if you bought 210 and 140 and mixed to match?  I may do something like that.  It gives me the option of using it on others too, which I like for when I'm playing makeup with friends.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 24, 2009)

i just bought the 210. hopefully i can dilute it with lotion and monistat gel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay i'm excited! thanks for all the help ladies!


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 24, 2009)

i think the 210 will be ok the 205 is dead on nc25 so the 210 will likely be just a shade darker, i nearly bought 210 actually but because im much paler recently went for the lighter one.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 24, 2009)

I keep trying to tell myself to just wait until it's actually in a store.  I only have about 7 foundations you know, I probably need a few more.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 4, 2009)

i got the 210 in the mail today. the undertones are wayyy different than NC 25. the 210 has a more pinky undertone than MAC's NC 25. i tried a bit on and i don't think it matches. i compared the bottles and they are sooo different. i wonder if the 205 has cool undertones because the 210 definitely is more warm toned.

the texture feels amazing though. just need a color match!


----------

